# Could I get a false positive for something other than a Rx?



## GreenFlower (Aug 16, 2007)

O.k, baby is just 2.5 months old. Last child I didn't start cycling till 14 months. Was really counting on EBF for birth control for a while.

About a month ago I had some light spotting and blood-tinged cm. Thought, either pregnant (implantation) or ovulating. Negative pregnancy test and no AF. Thought it must have been something else (weird) going on with my body. Chose to ignore it
















Yesterday noticed cervix was soft, open, and mucous was blood-tinged again. Decided to take leftover (but not expired) ovulation test and it was a big 'ole happy face (positive). We had dtd the day before, and last night dtd. I'm not wanting to get pregnant. It took us almost a yr to get pregnant with the last baby. I guess it was a combination of knowing how long it took to get pg last time, not really believing that I'm truly ovulating (fertile) yet, and um..hormones.









So tell me, if you're not on hormone/fertility drugs, can you get a false positive for another reason?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

you can get a positive opk with out ovulating. sometimes it takes a couple of tries for the body to actually ovulate. It gears up and the hormones surge, causing a positive opk, but it doesn't quite make it over the hill. AFAIK that's pretty common PP (I don't speak from experience there)

Hope you get the result you want


----------

